# Some of my mice (breeding prospects)



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are photos of my current mice, four of which I got recently from Runaway Mousery. 
I need to make a little studio so I can get decent photos, but for now....

Borah (Satin Siamese Doe)




























Lavender (Standard Siamese Doe)




























Brazeau (Standard Black Tan Doe) is going to pop any day! 
Ranger, pictured next, is the sire. One of the few not from Runaway Mousery.










Ranger (Standard Piebald Siamese Buck)




























Thanks for looking!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Borah looks stunning!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you!!  I really like her! Can't thank the breeder enough.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ranger's ears look tall. :lol: They look great, good luck with your litter.


----------

